# Peppered Salmon for Canadian Thanksgiving



## disco (Oct 14, 2013)

Being born on the west coast of Canada, the missus and myself have always had salmon for special occasions. I have been grilling a recipe for Peppered Salmon for decades. Now that I am smoking, we decided to try it for Canadian Thanksgiving as turkey is a little much for the two of us.

It starts with brining the salmon in a brine made of:

1 1/2 cups water

1 cup brown sugar firmly packed
6 tablespoons salt
1 tablespoon fresh ginger minced
3 dried bay leaf
1 teaspoon whole allspice crushed

You heat it all until the sugar is melted, cool it and put the salmon in it overnight.













20131013_2.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 13, 2013






Rinse the salmon off and dry it with a paper towel. Rub the salmon with a couple of tablespoons of honey.













20131013_8 (1024x768).jpg



__ disco
__ Oct 13, 2013






Then press in peppercorns that have soaked in hot water for 15 minutes.













20131013_9 (1024x768).jpg



__ disco
__ Oct 13, 2013






Put it on foil and trim the foil to the shape of the fillets.

Lit up the AMNPS with maple and cherry.













20131013_16 (1024x768).jpg



__ disco
__ Oct 14, 2013






Everything goes into the Bradley at 160 F.













20131013_17 (768x1024).jpg



__ disco
__ Oct 14, 2013






After an hour, I turned it up to 220 F and took it to an internal temperature of 140 F.

Out of the Bradley and on to the platter.













20131013_18 (1024x768).jpg



__ disco
__ Oct 14, 2013


















20131013_19 (1024x768).jpg



__ disco
__ Oct 14, 2013






We started the meal with appetizers of Asian Chicken Wings while the Salmon was smoking.













20131013_6 (1024x768).jpg



__ disco
__ Oct 14, 2013






The salmon was accompanied by:

Homemade rolls













20131013_5 (1024x768).jpg



__ disco
__ Oct 14, 2013






Brussels sprouts (yech) for She Who Must Be Obeyed













20131013_20 (1024x768).jpg



__ disco
__ Oct 14, 2013






Coleslaw













20131013_22 (1024x768).jpg



__ disco
__ Oct 14, 2013






Tomato Garlic Linguine













20131013_21 (1024x768).jpg



__ disco
__ Oct 14, 2013






and Apple Spice Cake













20131013_7 (1024x768).jpg



__ disco
__ Oct 14, 2013






The whole meal was wonderful.













20131013_23 (1024x768).jpg



__ disco
__ Oct 14, 2013






The verdict. This has been one of our favourite recipes for a long time on the barbecue. It is even better smoked. The peppercorns lend a great flavour that is increased with the longer time in the smoker. I take most of the pepper off when I eat it but it still has a nice peppery flavour. The missus eats it pepper and all but she is tougher than me. I will be doing this smoked from now on.


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow Disco - it all looks great!!! You never cease to amaze me at the things you make!

Now wanna share some of those other recipes? LOL


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 14, 2013)

Now that is all so downright beautiful! Happy holiday indeed! Tremendous!!! Thanks for sharing!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## daveomak (Oct 14, 2013)

Disco, morning....  That grub looks great....  I like the salmon recipe....  and the garlic, tomato linguine is to die for.....    Happy Thanksgiving.... 

Dave


----------



## cmayna (Oct 14, 2013)

Very nice presentation.


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving!  Very nice meal there!


----------



## bince (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving Disco (and the missus)! 

That salmon looks delicious! Is that your plate with the Brussel Sprouts? I at first was going to just put the first two letters of the brussel sprouts then I thought better of it. It looks like you had a great supper!


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to the both of you!  Looks wonderful!

Kat


----------



## redneck69 (Oct 14, 2013)

very impressive Disco!!! I would chow down on that table full of food anytime.


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Wow Disco - it all looks great!!! You never cease to amaze me at the things you make!
> 
> Now wanna share some of those other recipes? LOL


Thanks, Alesia. I would be happy to share any of the other recipes. Which would you like?

Disco


LeahOceanNotes said:


> Now that is all so downright beautiful! Happy holiday indeed! Tremendous!!! Thanks for sharing!!! Cheers! - Leah


That is very kind Leah. In a few weeks, may  your Thanksgiving be even better.

Disco


DaveOmak said:


> Disco, morning....  That grub looks great....  I like the salmon recipe....  and the garlic, tomato linguine is to die for.....    Happy Thanksgiving....
> 
> Dave


Thanks, Dave. I know you are as addicted to garlic as we are. 

Disco


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2013)

cmayna said:


> Very nice presentation.


Thanks, cmayna. The missus has the good eye.

Disco


Bama BBQ said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!  Very nice meal there!


That's kind Bama. An early wish for a great Thanksgiving to you and your family.

Disco


Bince said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Disco (and the missus)!
> 
> That salmon looks delicious! Is that your plate with the Brussel Sprouts? I at first was going to just put the first two letters of the brussel sprouts then I thought better of it. It looks like you had a great supper!


Thanks, Bince. It was a great supper indeed. I can tell because I ate too muchl As for Brussel Sprouts, I would have no problem using their acronym. They taste like they've been eaten once already anyway.

Disco


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to the both of you!  Looks wonderful!
> 
> Kat


Hey, Katherine, I hope you have a great Thanksgiving in November! 

Disco


redneck69 said:


> very impressive Disco!!! I would chow down on that table full of food anytime.


Most kind, redneck69! 

Disco


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy Late Thanksgiving to you and the Mrs. 

Here ya go Disco for those Brussel Sprouts you are not fond of - Rock says they smell like old dirty gym socks!

I would love the linguine and the apple spice cake for sure.


----------



## dr k (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice spread Disco!  Everything looks fantastic.

-Kurt


----------



## japanfan (Oct 14, 2013)

I have been think of trying Salmon.  One question.   I notice there is no cure listed in the ingredients.   Is this because the heat was used?


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 14, 2013)

The whole meal looks fantastic!


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Happy Late Thanksgiving to you and the Mrs.
> 
> Here ya go Disco for those Brussel Sprouts you are not fond of - Rock says they smell like old dirty gym socks!
> 
> I would love the linguine and the apple spice cake for sure.


As you speak so shall it be.

They are from cookbooks so I have sent the recipes to you in a PM.

The linguine recipe comes from The Light Hearted Cookbook by Anne Lindsay.

The Apple Cake comes from Eating Well, Eating Local by Ricardo

Disco


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2013)

Dr K said:


> Nice spread Disco!  Everything looks fantastic.
> 
> -Kurt


Thanks, Kurt. It tasted great too!


Japanfan said:


> I have been think of trying Salmon.  One question.   I notice there is no cure listed in the ingredients.   Is this because the heat was used?


This recipe isn't cooked that long and I do not believe cure would be required. Even when I smoke salmon for an extended period to a more dry texture (I've only done it twice by the way) I didn't use cure because it gets to temperature reasonably quickly. No problem to date. Here is Bearcarver's recipe if you want to try a more snack style salmon over this man course style.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/91264/final-smoked-salmon-with-recipe-instructions-and-qview

Disco


Woodcutter said:


> The whole meal looks fantastic!


Thanks. It was almost as pretty as the missus.

Disco


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 14, 2013)

Disco said:


> SmokinHusker said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Late Thanksgiving to you and the Mrs.
> ...


Thanks Disco and I will keep my eyes open for those books!


----------



## rdknb (Oct 14, 2013)

That looks great and perfect timing, Wife came home from store with Salmon yesterday.  Going to copy this


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2013)

RdKnB said:


> That looks great and perfect timing, Wife came home from store with Salmon yesterday.  Going to copy this


I hope you like it!

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 14, 2013)

Very nice Disco.


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Very nice Disco.


Thanks, c farmer.

Disco


----------



## jnewcomb (Oct 14, 2013)

Out standing, I luv salmon and say, you can cook it anyway you want as long as it's not over-cooked....thanks for the post


----------



## japanfan (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for the link. It is very informative.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 14, 2013)

Every thing looks good Big D.

Tom


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2013)

jnewcomb said:


> Out standing, I luv salmon and say, you can cook it anyway you want as long as it's not over-cooked....thanks for the post


I'm with you. Salmon is one of our favourites. Sadly, since we moved to the mountains, it requires a mortgage to buy a decent piece of salmon. Thanks for the kind words.

Disco


Japanfan said:


> Thanks for the link. It is very informative.


No problem. You can't go far wrong with one of Bearcarver's recipes.

Disco


Mr T 59874 said:


> Every thing looks good Big D.
> 
> Tom


Thanks, Tom. Sadly, I was out of smoked cheese. I have some going in tomorrow.

Disco


----------

